# New "Good One" is here!  Pics



## trainman01 (May 7, 2015)

Just got my "The Good One"  Patio Jr. delivered today.  I've never seen anything packed so carefully and securely.  This this is built like a tank. 













20150507_145428.jpg



__ trainman01
__ May 7, 2015






Getting ready for the inaugural lightup


----------



## trainman01 (May 7, 2015)

20150507_150950.jpg



__ trainman01
__ May 7, 2015






1st light up is going well.  Within 20min I was able to dial in the spinner intake vents and adjust the damper to hold a steady temp.  I have been holding this temp now for 2 hrs and I should note that is is very windy and raining.  I purposely am leaving the smoker in the open to see how it reacts to very adverse conditions.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2015)

Nice!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Throw some Meat on that Bad Boy!!!

Bear


----------



## trainman01 (May 7, 2015)

God ribs in the bullpen for tomorrow.


----------



## b-one (May 7, 2015)

Nice looking addition! Looking forward to the ribs!


----------



## trainman01 (May 7, 2015)

Results of the 1st dry run.  5hrs at 225 - 250 on about 4 to 5 lbs of Royal Oak Lump.  I shut the dampers and snuffed out the coals and still had plenty unused pieces left.


----------



## trainman01 (May 8, 2015)

Got a good deal on St Louis style ribs and did a dry brine and a simple rub.  Put 6lbs of Royal Oak in the firebox and a couple of fist sized chunks of Apple wood.  Six hours later out came magic.  This smoker held temp between 225-255 all day and it was windy and 60.  I was used to my usual ribs from my ECB, which where good but often dry.  The results of The Good One was in a word AWESOME.  I had juice running down my arms when eating, the bark was like some magical pork/candy.  And the texture was perfect, not mushy but had that slight give that people like.  Man, if this what I can do just learning my new toy, I can't wait for what adventures are in store for me.  Better buy a bigger belt.













1st Ribs.jpg



__ trainman01
__ May 8, 2015


----------



## chitownsmoker99 (Dec 7, 2015)

Getting real close to pulling the trigger on a Good one.How have you liked yours?


----------



## nwolfe88 (Aug 25, 2016)

Can you add another cooking grate to the smoking area?


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 25, 2016)

Enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## lancep (Aug 28, 2016)

nwolfe88 said:


> Can you add another cooking grate to the smoking area?



I just picked up the open range which is the big brother to this one. You can get two grates in the smoke box and one in the fire box. The patio jr only comes with two grates but they are interchangeable and you can always order another. The open range comes with three grates and, while I haven't tried it yet, you might be able to put the third upside down in the smoke box. 
Lance


----------



## nwolfe88 (Aug 29, 2016)

How many racks of ribs could you fit on the patio jr? I can't decide between this or the Open Range.


----------



## lancep (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm not sure about the patio jr, but I can get three slabs St. Louis on each rack of the open range. If I trimmed the mini end bones I could maybe get four. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ Aug 29, 2016






That's two slabs there. I split one to leave a half unwrapped. 

Lance


----------



## kelvinr2004 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi

How do find the JR, I am looking at buying one I normally cook for two, on the on odd accasion larger groups of family, the size isn't that much smaller than the open range, I have a couple of other smoker Weber and smoke vault, would I be happy with JR? Thank you for any feed back.

Kel


----------



## lancep (Jun 1, 2017)

kelvinr2004 said:


> Hi
> How do find the JR, I am looking at buying one I normally cook for two, on the on odd accasion larger groups of family, the size isn't that much smaller than the open range, I have a couple of other smoker Weber and smoke vault, would I be happy with JR? Thank you for any feed back.
> Kel



I ordered mine through firecraft.com. Currently $849 with free shipping.


----------

